# OP Spannungsversorgung



## Van_Eck (24 Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
steh vor einem kleinen Problem, bei dem Ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt. Und zwar benötige ich für einen OP eine Spannungsversorgung von +12V/-12V, ich hab aber nur ein ganz normales Netzgerät. Weil wenn ich 24V und 0V an den OP anlege passiert irgendwie gar nichts. Vielleicht hat mir ja jemand nen guten Einfall, der mir mit meinem Problem weiterhilft.
Vielen Dank schon mal.
Gruß Robby


----------



## eYe (24 Februar 2009)

> Hallo
> 
> eine andere Möglichkeit, eine +- Versorgung aus einer Spannung zu
> gewinnen ist:
> ...


Quelle: http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/15410


----------



## Van_Eck (24 Februar 2009)

Könntest mir des vielleicht noch a bissl genauer erklären??? Ich raff des no net so ganz wie des funktionieren soll!!! Vielen Dank schon mal für die Idee ;-)


----------



## eYe (24 Februar 2009)

Der Ausgang des OPs liefert die die neue (virtuelle) Masse, somit hast du mit dieser gegen die alten 0V eine Potentialdifferenz von -12V und gegen die alten 24V eine Potentialdifferenz von +12V.
Beachtet werden muss nur, dass die Leistung recht begrenzt ist...


----------



## Jumper (24 Februar 2009)

Van_Eck schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Weil wenn ich 24V und 0V an den OP anlege passiert irgendwie gar nichts. !
> Gruß Robby



Wenn du dass gemacht hast ist dein Op "futsch"

Bei der dargestellten Schalltung hast du in deinem Fall  12 V am mittleren Anchluss liegen! Oben 24 und unten 0.
Sommit hast du von 24 nach 12 --> +12 V und von 0 nach 12---> -12 V

Daran kannst du deinen Op nun anschließen!
Allerdings ist der Srom
den du ziehen kannst sehr begrenzt und der OP neigt eventuell zum schwingen!


----------

